# Best Hoodie ever?



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Interesting story.

This Hoodie Is So Insanely Popular You Have To Wait Months To Get It - Business Insider


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

yea so what kind of mark up/discount can you get on a 500 piece order.
as the order is in process you hear oh sh*t . and the dryer is smoking , or the print is off 2" that would suck!
89.00 for a hoodie. and they can't keep them in stock.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Please. My question would be how long would it take 

to even _get_ a 500 piece order?


----------

